# v7.3 is here



## mick66 (Oct 15, 2004)

My DT TiVo just received and installed the summer 2006 update.
What's new?
KidZone
Recently Deleted Folder
'Pick Programs to Record' is now 'Find Programs'
'VCM Connection' on the system info screen (as useful as it was ???) is no longer there


----------



## gonzotek (Sep 24, 2004)

Sign up for priority list here:
tivo.com/priority


----------



## timstack8969 (May 14, 2004)

I hope 7.3 takes care of my download problems also I notice that my 'Deleted Folder" never seems to go down. The number just seems to rise.


----------



## gonzotek (Sep 24, 2004)

timstack8969 said:


> I hope 7.3 takes care of my download problems also I notice that my 'Deleted Folder" never seems to go down. The number just seems to rise.


How many are in it? How big is the drive? Are your suggestions turned on or off? How many season passes are active(June is a slow month for many new series)?


----------



## Gospel (May 22, 2005)

I hope my S2DT will be able to record and play Live TV in stereeo after the 7.3 update. I'm tired of just getting mono sound. I've added my two TiVos to the priority list.

Thanks,
Steven


----------



## yunlin12 (Mar 15, 2003)

Edit: My bad, confusing KidZone GuruGuide with KidZone. I'm still on 7.2.5a.


----------



## timstack8969 (May 14, 2004)

I have about 59 Deleted items in the Deleted Folder which never go away. I have suggestions turned OFF. I never receive any "Downloads" from Rocketboom or C-Net or Product Watch and I have TIVO hooked up to a broadband coonection.


----------



## TiVoPony (May 12, 2002)

It must be Summer, because the new Summer Service Release is ready to go. 

In addition to KidZone and the undelete folder (new for S2DT folk)...you should try pressing the clear button on a couple of old recordings you want to get rid of. Maybe in quick succession. 

Pony


----------



## nhaigh (Jul 16, 2001)

TiVoPony said:


> ....the undelete folder (new for S2DT folk)...you


Yes - this was one of two reasons I changed from DirecTV to cable - undelete and Dual Tuners - but there was no undelete


----------



## MikeMar (Jan 7, 2005)

Hope this fixes my ttg problem on my wired tivo


----------



## bpurcell (Mar 16, 2005)

timstack8969 said:


> I have about 59 Deleted items in the Deleted Folder which never go away. I have suggestions turned OFF. I never receive any "Downloads" from Rocketboom or C-Net or Product Watch and I have TIVO hooked up to a broadband coonection.


Suggestions has nothing to do with the Recently Deleted folder.

Rocketboom, CNet, and Product Watch are subscription based only. Have you subscribed to each of them? CNet only comes once a week.


----------



## timstack8969 (May 14, 2004)

Yes I have subscribed to all of them. When I check my "History" it says that they were not downloaded because they could be found on my DVR.


----------



## bpurcell (Mar 16, 2005)

What software version do you have? Are you upgraded to 7.3, which it looks like some people are lucky enough to get already? Maybe it depends on which version you have? Which Tivo do you have as well?

Also, have you fully checked your network to make sure it's working properly.


----------



## dkroboth (Jan 25, 2002)

KidZone Quick Start Guide is up.

http://customersupport.tivo.com/resources/pdf/KidZoneQuickStart.pdf

It seems pretty straight forward to use.

Dan


----------



## aindik (Jan 23, 2002)

bpurcell said:


> Suggestions has nothing to do with the Recently Deleted folder.


Well, that's not entirely true. The TiVo will remove things from the Recently Deleted folder to make room to record a Suggestion. If you have Suggestions off, it never needs to do that.

Basically, your Recently Deleted folder will keep growing until the drive is full. Having Suggestions on makes the drive fill up faster.


----------



## bpurcell (Mar 16, 2005)

aindik said:


> Well, that's not entirely true. The TiVo will remove things from the Recently Deleted folder to make room to record a Suggestion. If you have Suggestions off, it never needs to do that.


You're right, of course. I just assumed from the way he wrote it that he thought that if suggestions was turned off, he shouldn't have shows in RD.

In fact, if you have Suggestions turned on, you should RARELY see more than a couple of videos in Recently Deleted at any one time.


----------



## steveliv (Mar 9, 2006)

timstack8969 said:


> Yes I have subscribed to all of them. When I check my "History" it says that they were not downloaded because they could be found on my DVR.


i currently have the same problem, and i called tivo support, they had me go online and turn off video downloads, and in two days i am to re-enable them, and see if i receive videos (rocketboom, cnet, product watch,etc)

steven


----------



## steveliv (Mar 9, 2006)

steveliv said:


> i currently have the same problem, and i called tivo support, they had me go online and turn off video downloads, and in two days i am to re-enable them, and see if i receive videos (rocketboom, cnet, product watch,etc)
> 
> steven


tim can you answer these questions?

which kind of router are you using?
cable or dsl?


----------



## hfwarner3 (Feb 12, 2002)

Put my name on the priority list about 10 minutes after this was posted. Just connected to TiVo in hopes of the download ... no dice yet. I hope I will not have to wait the full 3 days. With 7.2, I put myself on the list about 9:00 am the day after its release and it was waiting for me when I got home from work.


----------



## dfreybur (Jan 27, 2006)

timstack8969 said:


> I hope 7.3 takes care of my download problems also I notice that my 'Deleted Folder" never seems to go down. The number just seems to rise.


Tivo tends to keep recording scheduled shows and/or suggestions until the disk is full. If you have suggestions turned off it's possible you haven't recorded enough shows to full your disk.

I have suggestions on and it will gradually replace items in the Recently Deleted folder with stuff visible in Now Playing. If I permanently delete the deleted ones then there's space on the disk again and it will record something almost ever hour until the disk is full again.

Once full there's some sort of algorythm. Scheduled stuff gets recorded and ones marked keep until I delete build up and push other stuff out of the way. Scheduled stuff with regular deletion will mostly replace older scheduled stuff but sometimes suggestions. Suggestions will only replace other suggestions based on some unadvertized score I suspect. Anything will record to replace stuff in the Deleted folder.

So I think you have a big disk, suggestions turned off, not a lot of scheduled shows, and you just haven't filled your disk yet.


----------



## RawisTheGameHhH (May 25, 2005)

steveliv said:


> i currently have the same problem, and i called tivo support, they had me go online and turn off video downloads, and in two days i am to re-enable them, and see if i receive videos (rocketboom, cnet, product watch,etc)
> 
> steven


worked for me sort of, at least i see some (not daily) rocketboom and i missed 1 C|Net


----------



## aindik (Jan 23, 2002)

dfreybur said:


> Tivo tends to keep recording scheduled shows and/or suggestions until the disk is full. If you have suggestions turned off it's possible you haven't recorded enough shows to full your disk.
> 
> I have suggestions on and it will gradually replace items in the Recently Deleted folder with stuff visible in Now Playing. If I permanently delete the deleted ones then there's space on the disk again and it will record something almost ever hour until the disk is full again.
> 
> ...


The TiVo will never, ever, delete a scheduled recording to record a suggestion, no matter how old the scheduled recording is. If the drive is filled with scheduled recordings, no Suggestions will record until space is freed, which happens when a) something is manually deleted or, b) scheduled recording A is automatically deleted to make room for scheduled recording B, and scheduled recording A was bigger than scheduled recording B.


----------



## rainwater (Sep 21, 2004)

hfwarner3 said:


> Put my name on the priority list about 10 minutes after this was posted. Just connected to TiVo in hopes of the download ... no dice yet. I hope I will not have to wait the full 3 days. With 7.2, I put myself on the list about 9:00 am the day after its release and it was waiting for me when I got home from work.


Its not a fully automated setup. If too many people sign up you will not even get it in 3 days. Just be patient. I signed up today and also got it today but it could just be random. In the past TiVo always initially sent it out to random people who don't sign up to help measure support.


----------



## timstack8969 (May 14, 2004)

I'm using a Netgear Router WGR614v5

I have comcast broadband


----------



## Gospel (May 22, 2005)

Gospel said:


> I hope my S2DT will be able to record and play Live TV in stereeo after the 7.3 update. I'm tired of just getting mono sound. I've added my two TiVos to the priority list.


When I got home, I forced an connection on my two TiVos. Both my 240 S2 and dual tuner S2 now have 7.3. :up: :up: :up: Unfornately, it doesn't fix the mono sound problem on the S2DT. 

Enjoy life,
Steven


----------



## hfwarner3 (Feb 12, 2002)

Forced the connection an hour ago and down came 7.3. I have already setup KidZone and given the wife the "block of instruction". It was VERY intuitive to her and she had it mastered in one try. Good job, TiVo!

She had only one complaint - the video server is gone in KidZone with no option to add it. The shows she downloaded from the server are gone in KidZone with no option to add them. There is no way to make the MPEG files you download show up in KidZone, so my wife will have to take it out of KidZone for the kids to watch the homeschool videos we downloaded off the Internet.

Not that big of a deal.


----------



## SullyND (Dec 30, 2004)

Signed up this afternoon, forced a call this evening, my TiVo is currently rebooting with 7.3! (It's just a few minutes more... wait just changed... this may take up to an hour, possibly longer).

Does "This may take up to an hour, possibly longer." make sense? Shouldn't it be "This may take an hour, possibly longer." Does "UP TO" really serve a purpose in the sentence? I digress.


----------



## nhaigh (Jul 16, 2001)

TiVoPony said:


> ...you should try pressing the clear button on a couple of old recordings you want to get rid of. Maybe in quick succession.


Now that is a really nice touch. 10/10. :up: :up:


----------



## davezatz (Apr 18, 2002)

TiVoPony said:


> you should try pressing the clear button on a couple of old recordings you want to get rid of. Maybe in quick succession.


Very cool! :up: A small feature perhaps, but practical/efficient.


----------



## peteypete (Feb 3, 2004)

davezatz said:


> Very cool! :up: A small feature perhaps, but practical/efficient.


Wait, is this an easter egg? or is just referring to one touch delete?


----------



## davezatz (Apr 18, 2002)

peteypete said:


> Wait, is this an easter egg? or is just referring to one touch delete?


With the prior software release you had to wait until a show was sent to the deleted items folder until moving another. With 7.3 you can quickly select several (indicated with an X) which then move together. A nice way to quickly blow away an entire folder of shows. It's still one touch, but you can one touch multiple times without waiting.


----------



## nhaigh (Jul 16, 2001)

Another change on the cancel button - it no longer works in the to-do list. Now you have to select the recording you want to cancel and cancel from there.

Also whats with calling Season Passes "Repeating Recordings"? I like Season Pass.


----------



## SullyND (Dec 30, 2004)

nhaigh said:


> Also whats with calling Season Passes "Repeating Recordings"? I like Season Pass.


Where? I still see Season Pass...


----------



## nhaigh (Jul 16, 2001)

Go into the todo list and select a recording. You get options to cancel repeating recordings or change repeating recordings. Its not all over and took me a second to realize they meant Season Pass.

The other change that seemed odd was "Find Programs" instead of "Pick Programs to Record".


----------



## rlcarr (Jan 18, 2003)

nhaigh said:


> Go into the todo list and select a recording. You get options to cancel repeating recordings or change repeating recordings. Its not all over and took me a second to realize they meant Season Pass.


Well, "repeating programs" can mean both auto-record wishlists as well as season passes. My guess is that TiVo finally realized that since AWLs show up on the so-called "Season Passes" screen, the screen should be given a more general name to account for the fact that both SPs and AWLs are on it.


----------



## classicsat (Feb 18, 2004)

bpurcell said:


> In fact, if you have Suggestions turned on, you should RARELY see more than a couple of videos in Recently Deleted at any one time.


Ideally, yes.

Up until the end of May, that was the case for me. With the end of the network TV season the TiVo is recording, I am generally watching more TV than TiVo is recording, so end up with a more persistant RD list.


----------



## jfh3 (Apr 15, 2004)

nhaigh said:


> Go into the todo list and select a recording. You get options to cancel repeating recordings or change repeating recordings. Its not all over and took me a second to realize they meant Season Pass.


I don't see that - can you provide more detail on what the recording was and/or how it was scheduled.


----------



## jfh3 (Apr 15, 2004)

Why is "KidZone Settings" not a submenu of "Settings" on the "Messages & Settings" screen, especially since parental controls is under "Settings"? 

Seems a bit strange.


edit: Though I did notice that if KidZone is off, "KidZone Settings" says "Get KidZone" (which should probably say "Enable KidZone" instead).

Nice that if you turn KZ off/on, the box remembers the previous settings.


----------



## megazone (Mar 3, 2002)

SullyND said:


> Does "This may take up to an hour, possibly longer." make sense? Shouldn't it be "This may take an hour, possibly longer." Does "UP TO" really serve a purpose in the sentence? I digress.


Yes, it rarely takes anywhere close to an hour. But there are times when it can, and even go over, so the 'possibly longer' is just an 'in case' statement so people don't panic if it does. And if it finished in 15 minutes and said 'will take an hour', someone would think something went wrong because it went too fast.


----------



## bpurcell (Mar 16, 2005)

I bet you the reason they put it as its own menu instead of a submenu of Settings is to highlight the presence of Kidzones as a new option. If you bury it too far, people might not see it. And they want people to try it out.


----------



## jfh3 (Apr 15, 2004)

nhaigh said:


> The other change that seemed odd was "Find Programs" instead of "Pick Programs to Record".


This change makes sense, if Tivo is going to use that submenu to add looking for broadband download content, since you don't "record" those, you request or "find" them.


----------



## nhaigh (Jul 16, 2001)

megazone said:


> Yes, it rarely takes anywhere close to an hour. But there are times when it can, and even go over, so the 'possibly longer' is just an 'in case' statement so people don't panic if it does. And if it finished in 15 minutes and said 'will take an hour', someone would think something went wrong because it went too fast.


I figure the hour is is scanning the hard drive for deleted programs. My assumption is based on mine having two programs I could recover that were a month or so old. If I'm right them the bigger the hard drive the longer the wait.


----------



## nhaigh (Jul 16, 2001)

jfh3 said:


> I don't see that - can you provide more detail on what the recording was and/or how it was scheduled.


The only thing I can add is that the program was there as a result of a season pass so I guess it makes sense that a program that is a one off won't show the same.

Not sure what else I can add.


----------



## sdbtig (Oct 27, 2005)

It looks like there are some other subtle changes. Season passes can now record 5, 10, *25* or all episodes.

In the guide options you can no longer hold right and scroll through the times you have to keep hitting right.


----------



## davezatz (Apr 18, 2002)

jfh3 said:


> edit: Though I did notice that if KidZone is off, "KidZone Settings" says "Get KidZone" (which should probably say "Enable KidZone" instead).


We had that same discussion last night when checking out 7.3. "Get" implies you have to buy/subscribe, whereas enable means to turn it on.


----------



## lessd (Jan 23, 2005)

The DT 7.3 fixed the on screen clock problem..the the program information screen goes away now with the clock on and I see no other problems. The tuner Easter egg doesn't work anymore. (S-P-S-repeat_S), that was a good workaround for the random re-boot problem but maybe that is now fixed. (I hope).
So the only major problem I know we are left with is no SAP or stereo yet and no comment from TiVo about this problem. (I don't use TiVo to PC transfers so I can't comment about any problems that may have)


----------



## jfh3 (Apr 15, 2004)

davezatz said:


> We had that same discussion last night when checking out 7.3. "Get" implies you have to buy/subscribe, whereas enable means to turn it on.


Exactly. My very first thought when I saw "Get" was "I thought it was free".

(Of course, then I pushed SELECT anyway ...)


----------



## Gospel (May 22, 2005)

Gospel said:


> When I got home, I forced an connection on my two TiVos. Both my 240 S2 and dual tuner S2 now have 7.3. :up: :up: :up: Unfornately, it doesn't fix the mono sound problem on the S2DT.


Correction! I just managed to get stereo sound to finally work on my dual tuner S2!   

BTW, I like the clear button to delete programs. Also, the recently deleted that appeard with 7.3 contained 132 shows! I have a WeaKness 290 hour drive.

Now, I am a happy camper with my dual tunder TiVo. Well, I am still wating on TiVolution to appear on the TiVo Showcase.

Enjoy life!!!
Steven


----------



## jfh3 (Apr 15, 2004)

Gospel said:


> I just managed to get stereo sound to finally work on my dual tuner S2!


How?


----------



## Gospel (May 22, 2005)

jfh3 said:


> How?


Check out my post on page 3 of the dual tuner no stereo thread in the Help Center:

http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=300352&page=3

Please let me know if it works for you!

Thanks,
Steven


----------



## timstack8969 (May 14, 2004)

Has anyone else notice that with 7.3 when you change the channel during live tv the "Time Bar" on the bottom is now shown very quickly and then disappears.


----------



## SullyND (Dec 30, 2004)

timstack8969 said:


> Has anyone else notice that with 7.3 when you change the channel during live tv the "Time Bar" on the bottom is now shown very quickly and then disappears.


Yeah, I noticed, instictively didn't like it, but couldn't remember if it had always done that


----------



## ZeoTiVo (Jan 2, 2004)

jfh3 said:


> This change makes sense, if Tivo is going to use that submenu to add looking for broadband download content, since you don't "record" those, you request or "find" them.


well with the whole Kid Zone and Guru Guides it looks like TiVo is trying to get out the message that one of the things that makes TiVo better is how easy it is with a TiVo to find shows you want. This is an interface knock on cable company DVRs I hear a lot - that getting the shows you want to record is hard to do on them, let alone anything that lets you look through shows of various categories and select some to record.

I think this is a great feature about TiVo and it looks like TiVo is readying to really expand the ways to *find programs*. It is contant that people really want so this is actually something that could really boost sales if the word gets out right even though it is far less tangible than things like TiVoToGo or an FSI


----------



## rlcarr (Jan 18, 2003)

Should ask the usual question -- is 30sec skip still supported in 7.3?


----------



## Gospel (May 22, 2005)

Yep, the 30 sec skip is still works.


----------



## gonzotek (Sep 24, 2004)

The Program Details screen for items in the NPL now shows the specific amount of disk space (formatted as X.XX GB), in addition to the percentage of total space used. I like.


----------



## Gospel (May 22, 2005)

gonzotek said:


> The Program Details screen for items in the NPL now shows the specific amount of disk space (formatted as X.XX GB), in addition to the percentage of total space used. I like.


Looks like the disk usage is for the one show only. I don't see anything indicating total disk usga by all programs. BTW, according to the System Information screen, my total number of hours have gone up from 270 to 271!  I have a WeaKnees 270 hour drive installed.

Anyway, how would TiVo calculate total disk usage? Would they exclude suggestions and Recently Deleted shows from the total? Otherwise it might always show 100% full.

Enjoy life!
Steven


----------



## gonzotek (Sep 24, 2004)

Gospel said:


> Looks like the disk usage is for the one show only. I don't see anything indicating total disk usga by all programs. BTW, according to the System Information screen, my total number of hours have gone up from 270 to 271!  I have a WeaKnees 270 hour drive installed.
> 
> Anyway, how would TiVo calculate total disk usage? Would they exclude suggestions and Recently Deleted shows from the total? Otherwise it might always show 100% full.
> 
> ...


I was only speaking of the individual recordings. There's been dozens of discussions of how to do the calculation for totals (FSI), and as you mentioned it wouldn't be as simple to give a useful number as it appears at first glance. But now at least I can look at the details for any item and have a concrete idea of what amount of the total space it is taking up and how much space it would take up on my laptop's hard drive, if I copy it over.


----------



## Gospel (May 22, 2005)

lessd said:


> The DT 7.3 fixed the on screen clock problem..the the program information screen goes away now with the clock on and I see no other problems. The tuner Easter egg doesn't work anymore. (S-P-S-repeat_S), that was a good workaround for the random re-boot problem but maybe that is now fixed. (I hope).
> So the only major problem I know we are left with is no SAP or stereo yet and no comment from TiVo about this problem. (I don't use TiVo to PC transfers so I can't comment about any problems that may have)


Clock fixed? Cool! :up: It also seems to me that with 7.2.5a, when I changed channels, the S2DT would switch tuners as long as the other tuner was not recording a show. Now with 7.3, the S2DT stays on the same tuner when changing channels unless the currrent tuner is recordig a show.

I'm not sure which way I like better. In 7.2.5a, I could change a channel and keep the 30 minute buffer on the other channel. Now I have press Live TV to switch tuners before chanigng a channel if I want to keep the 30 minute going on the other channel. I guess one more button press won't hurt.  Anyway, it may be more intuitive the way it is done in 7.3.

Enjoy life!
Steven


----------



## mchips (Feb 21, 2003)

Gospel said:


> Clock fixed? Cool! :up: It also seems to me that with 7.2.5a, when I changed channels, the S2DT would switch tuners as long as the other tuner was not recording a show. Now with 7.3, the S2DT stays on the same tuner when changing channels unless the current tuner is recording a show.
> 
> I'm not sure which way I like better. In 7.2.5a, I could change a channel and keep the 30 minute buffer on the other channel. Now I have press Live TV to switch tuners before changing a channel if I want to keep the 30 minute going on the other channel. I guess one more button press won't hurt.  Anyway, it may be more intuitive the way it is done in 7.3.
> 
> ...


 7.2.5a is the same as 7.3, in that it's not changing tuners when you change the channel... if you're on one tuner, and neither is recording anything, and change channels, it changes it on the current tuner, leaving the buffer alone on the other tuner... if it kept swapping back and forth between the tuners with each channel change, you'd keep losing the buffer on each tuner with every other channel change...

On both 7.2.5a and 7.3, it only switches tuners when (1) the current tuner is recording a program you set up to record, and (2) if you try to change one tuner to a channel that's on the other tuner, instead of placing both tuners on the same channel, it then just switches to the tuner that's already on that channel.

And, yes, Clock fixed? Cool! :up:


----------



## jfh3 (Apr 15, 2004)

When using MRV, selecting a program no longer shows "Watch on this TV" or whatever it was, it says "Transfer this recording".

I know that MRV actually transfers the recording to the current Tivo, but the old wording seemed more intuituve.


----------



## mick66 (Oct 15, 2004)

jfh3 said:


> When using MRV, selecting a program no longer shows "Watch on this TV" or whatever it was, it says "Transfer this recording".
> 
> I know that MRV actually transfers the recording to the current Tivo, but the old wording seemed more intuituve.


I always thought that "watch on this TV" was just plain wrong. In my opinion it makes it seem as though the video would be streamed rather than actually transfered.


----------



## tbeckner (Oct 26, 2001)

jfh3 said:


> When using MRV, selecting a program no longer shows "Watch on this TV" or whatever it was, it says "Transfer this recording".
> 
> I know that MRV actually transfers the recording to the current Tivo, but the old wording seemed more intuituve.


I guess it comes down to personal choice, because I believe it is more descriptive if it reads "Transfer this recording" rather than "Watch on this TV", because in my case I mostly use MRV to move recordings instead of watching them instantly. And I do understand why TiVo started using "transfer", because all of the other options are all labeled "transfer" like "Stop transfer" and "Stop transfer & delete from Now Playing".

Although, I do wish TiVo had given us the capability of deleting the recording on the remote TiVo after the transfer completed, with an option like "Transfer & delete this recording". Then I wouldn't have to spend as much time managing the recordings on the remote TiVo.

The options could be?

*Transfer this recording*
*Transfer & delete this recording*


----------



## tbeckner (Oct 26, 2001)

mchips said:


> 7.2.5a is the same as 7.3, in that it's not changing tuners when you change the channel... if you're on one tuner, and neither is recording anything, and change channels, it changes it on the current tuner, leaving the buffer alone on the other tuner... if it kept swapping back and forth between the tuners with each channel change, you'd keep losing the buffer on each tuner with every other channel change...
> 
> On both 7.2.5a and 7.3, it only switches tuners when (1) the current tuner is recording a program you set up to record, and (2) if you try to change one tuner to a channel that's on the other tuner, instead of placing both tuners on the same channel, it then just switches to the tuner that's already on that channel.


This is the same way the dual tuner DirecTiVos work, which IMHO is perfect. I am use to this functionality and use it to my advantage when I want to use the LIVE BUFFERS to do a little channel surfing. I use it to place mark likely show selections and start recording the shows in the LIVE BUFFER, which I immediately put on pause. I then switch to the other live buffer and do more channel surfing via the guide. This doesn't happen often, but it really comes in handy in the summer after I have watched all of my stored programming.

The DT does take advantage of the knowledge TiVo gained with the dual tuner DirecTiVos and this LIVE BUFFER functionality is one of those advantages. I am sure glad that TiVo didn't attempt to reinvent the wheel and left this functionality alone, because they got it right on the DirecTiVos.

Of course, I did increase my dual LIVE BUFFERS to 60 minutes each, instead of 30 minutes (which only cost me an hour of total available recording time) and that really has increased the flexibility of using the LIVE BUFFERS for watching LIVE TV when I am stuck with that option.


----------



## SullyND (Dec 30, 2004)

Well, I'm not sure that it's 7.3 related, but my TiVo locked up and rebooted itself for the first time since I've had it (almost 3 years)... I had just deleted one program and was starting another, it froze for 30 seconds, then rebooted...


----------



## jfh3 (Apr 15, 2004)

tbeckner said:


> I guess it comes down to personal choice, because I believe it is more descriptive if it reads "Transfer this recording" rather than "Watch on this TV", because in my case I mostly use MRV to move recordings instead of watching them instantly. And I do understand why TiVo started using "transfer", because all of the other options are all labeled "transfer" like "Stop transfer" and "Stop transfer & delete from Now Playing".
> 
> Although, I do wish TiVo had given us the capability of deleting the recording on the remote TiVo after the transfer completed, with an option like "Transfer & delete this recording". Then I wouldn't have to spend as much time managing the recordings on the remote TiVo.
> 
> ...


A "Transfer & delete this recording from [other DVR name] DVR" would be good.
Without the "from source" on the end, people might get confused. However, it would have to be pretty bulletproof and know how to deal with recordings that aren't completely transferred. Probably a lot more complicated than it might seem.

As for the wording, I agree that "transfer" is more consistant with other options, but for folks like my Dad for whom MRV is magic, transfer this recording is likely to invoke a response of "what? transfer it where? I just want to watch it here".

I'll report back as soon as I get my next support call from him, which should be about a day after he gets 7.3


----------



## cbordman (May 14, 2001)

When i give the first thumbs up to a program, i get the error BONG sound.


----------



## whitesoxfan06 (May 24, 2006)

I signed up for the 7.3 update priority list late last week and as of today still haven't received it despite forcing connections several times. I'm sure I'll get it sooner or later, just curious as to how many people on the list are still waiting like me.


----------



## RawisTheGameHhH (May 25, 2005)

whitesoxfan06 said:


> I signed up for the 7.3 update priority list late last week and as of today still haven't received it despite forcing connections several times. I'm sure I'll get it sooner or later, just curious as to how many people on the list are still waiting like me.


when it says 3 days, it is really 3 days, so most likely tomorrow


----------



## Lukej (Apr 28, 2006)

RawisTheGameHhH said:


> when it says 3 days, it is really 3 days, so most likely tomorrow


Cool! You speak TIVO. So what does "second half" mean? A lot of folks here have not been able to translate.


----------



## TiVoEvan74 (Sep 11, 2004)

Given the other threads, 7.3 could be a case of being careful what you wish for.  This is an upgrade I won't rush to get on the priority list for! 

I do like the sound of marking a set of shows for actions--or is just for delete?


----------



## hfwarner3 (Feb 12, 2002)

At this point, I would say that KidZone is great if you are a typical user who does not use the GoBack functionality or dig in the History of the To Do list. I am very happy overall with the upgrade, but I think it needs a patch to add some stability and I think they need to think through how KidZone handles MPEG files a little more.


----------



## RawisTheGameHhH (May 25, 2005)

i recv'd 7.3 for my TiVo last nite


----------



## jfh3 (Apr 15, 2004)

hfwarner3 said:


> or dig in the History of the To Do list.


What is this in reference to? I don't see anything unusual about the history.


----------



## uvmdoc (Jun 13, 2006)

Can sb post the link for v7.3?


----------



## hfwarner3 (Feb 12, 2002)

jfh3 said:


> What is this in reference to? I don't see anything unusual about the history.


If I go into the To Do list and click on the History of previous recordings there at the top, my TiVo reboots.


----------



## Bierboy (Jun 12, 2004)

hfwarner3 said:


> If I go into the To Do list and click on the History of previous recordings there at the top, my TiVo reboots.


Doesn't for me.


----------



## LOST FAN (May 30, 2006)

How do you do the 30 second comm skip?


----------



## LOST FAN (May 30, 2006)

I am a newbee to TiVo so bare with me for stupid questions.

I signed up for Kid Zone (7.2) upgrade and it looks like there are more troubles than good for this upgrade. Can I cancel the upgrade or will it do it eventually anyway? 

Can we go backwards to the last 'good' version? Kind of like uninstalling 7.3 to go back to 7.2?

Thanks for reading!


----------



## rainwater (Sep 21, 2004)

Bierboy said:


> Doesn't for me.


No, doesn't for me either. But it has been reported by atleast 3 or 4 people on this board so it's a rather major issue I would think.


----------



## Mr. Coffee (Dec 2, 2005)

I got 7.3, and seem to be having a weird issue with my DT..

After awhile, it stops letting me use the Live TV button to switch between tuners. Hitting Live TV shows the guide.

Hitting "Right", then "Down" to show the second tuner status shows it, and hitting "Select" will switch to it. But "Live TV" doesn't work.

After a reboot, "Live TV" works again to switch, but only for a time. After awhile, it goes back to showing the guide again.


----------



## rainwater (Sep 21, 2004)

Mr. Coffee said:


> I got 7.3, and seem to be having a weird issue with my DT..
> 
> After awhile, it stops letting me use the Live TV button to switch between tuners. Hitting Live TV shows the guide.
> 
> ...


What type of remote are you using? TiVo attempts to detect the type of remote you are using based on the LiveTV command you use. So depending on whether it thinks you have a S1 or and S2, the LiveTV will either show the guide or switch tuners.


----------



## Jonathan_S (Oct 23, 2001)

Do you have any other TiVo remotes, or any universal remotes programed to control TiVos?

There is compatibility code on the TiVos to try to gracefully handle any of the TiVo peanut remotes. 
Some of the old remotes do not have a separate Live TV button, they have a single LiveTV/Guide button. If your TiVo sees a remote command that makes it think you have an older remote it changes the LiveTV button behavior like you describe. (That is so that you can still get to the guide if you actually are using an older remote).

Edit: A bit too slow.


----------



## yunlin12 (Mar 15, 2003)

tbeckner said:


> The options could be?
> 
> *Transfer this recording*
> *Transfer & delete this recording*


How about

Copy Show to Current Tivo
Move Show to Current Tivo


----------



## morac (Mar 14, 2003)

LOST FAN said:


> Can we go backwards to the last 'good' version? Kind of like uninstalling 7.3 to go back to 7.2?


There is no way to downgrade to an older software release. Eventually everone will get 7.3. Hopefully a 7.3.1 will be forthcoming shortly afterwards.

For the sake of keeping everything in one place here's the list of commonly reported bugs/issues new to 7.3 (*1, 2 and 3 are now confirmed as bugs*):

1. No internal temperature displayed on System Info screen.

2. Cannot cancel scheduled recordings using clear button in ToDo screen.

3. Viewing Recording History will cause the TiVo to reboot for some people, but not for others. If I had to guess, I'd say there was bad data in the recording history which means the reboot problem could go away when the data expires (could take up to a month).

4. ToDo list will display auto-record Wish List's with no upcoming recordings as "None Scheduled" without the name of the wish list (not confirmed by TiVo).


----------



## yunlin12 (Mar 15, 2003)

LOST FAN said:


> How do you do the 30 second comm skip?


While watching a recorded show, hit

select play select 3 0 select

Then the skip-to-end button becomes the 30 sec skip. You can also use it to skip-to-tick while you are FF or RW a recording.

Hit the same sequence to toggle this function


----------



## yunlin12 (Mar 15, 2003)

tbeckner said:


> Of course, I did increase my dual LIVE BUFFERS to 60 minutes each, instead of 30 minutes (which only cost me an hour of total available recording time) and that really has increased the flexibility of using the LIVE BUFFERS for watching LIVE TV when I am stuck with that option.


Anyway to do this without hacking? A quick search on Tivo Underground didn't turn up anything.


----------



## TivoZorro (Jul 16, 2000)

I just got the 7.3 upgrade today. Was so happy to find the season finale of CSI Miami "One Of Our Own" in the Recently Deleted Items folder. I had transfered this episode to my laptop but for some reason things didn't go well and it was listed as a partial recording and wouldn't play. I've pulled it out of the Deleted Folder and it plays fine! So I won't have to wait for it to reair.


----------



## TerpBE (Jan 23, 2003)

> 1. No internal temperature displayed on System Info screen.
> 
> 2. Cannot cancel scheduled recordings using clear button in ToDo screen.
> 
> ...


5. Some channel names show up in superscript in the To Do List (see WTHRSC below):


----------



## rainwater (Sep 21, 2004)

Bierboy said:


> I have v3, and I can cancel scheduled recordings from the TDL just fine with the cancel button.


TiVo has already confirmed this doesn't work. It definately doesn't work for me.


----------



## LOST FAN (May 30, 2006)

yunlin12 said:


> While watching a recorded show, hit
> 
> select play select 3 0 select
> 
> ...


 1. No internal temperature displayed on System Info screen.

What is this? I didn't even know there was a internal temp displayed. Is there a point where the tivo gets gets too hot? Do I need to be concerned with this?


----------



## cbordman (May 14, 2001)

according to some folks here, if the tivo gets too hot, you need to turn on the air conditioner in your house, to insure proper playback. Hope you have A/C....


----------



## rainwater (Sep 21, 2004)

cbordman said:


> according to some folks here, if the tivo gets too hot, you need to turn on the air conditioner in your house, to insure proper playback. Hope you have A/C....


Actually, you need to make sure you have proper ventilation for your TiVo. I really don't think your room temperature will affect it very much. People who have multiple drives in their TiVo have to worry more about the temperature because multiple drive systems will run hotter generally. Also, if the fan stopped working in our TiVo it would cause your TiVo to run extremely hot.


----------



## LOST FAN (May 30, 2006)

Hey thanks guys...this is good stuff to know.

Yes I have AC and I think it's well ventilated.


----------



## morac (Mar 14, 2003)

LOST FAN said:


> 1. No internal temperature displayed on System Info screen.
> 
> What is this? I didn't even know there was a internal temp displayed. Is there a point where the tivo gets gets too hot? Do I need to be concerned with this?


The TiVo has a built in fail-safe that will shut itself off it if gets too hot. If you've had your TiVo for awhile and this hasn't happened then you should be fine as long as the fan doesn't break (which rarely happens).

I believe the TiVo will continue to report "Normal" up to around 50 C (122 F). That said you probably don't want your TiVo to run that hot, since it can shorten it's life. 40 C seems to be the average of what users report. The temperature will fluctuate depending on the room temperature so unless you keep your place at a constant temperature, the TiVo's internal temperature most likely won't be constant.

See this knowledge base article for more information. Speaking of which the article states that "*The current internal temperature always displays on the System Information screen.*" This seems to indicate that this is indeed a bug and not purposely changed.


----------



## Bierboy (Jun 12, 2004)

I had a Sony DHG unit (HD DVR) for a while late last year (with twin hard drives) and it routinely ran around 95-110 degrees. Don't recall if it had a fan or not.


----------



## maverick215 (Apr 3, 2005)

tbeckner said:


> Of course, I did increase my dual LIVE BUFFERS to 60 minutes each, instead of 30 minutes (which only cost me an hour of total available recording time) and that really has increased the flexibility of using the LIVE BUFFERS for watching LIVE TV when I am stuck with that option.
> 
> 
> yunlin12 said:
> ...


I second this...
I don't even care if you have to hack it... so long as it is purely software and hard drive related.


----------



## Mr. Coffee (Dec 2, 2005)

BTW, to the people that answered me in this thread with my problem on the dual tunder TiVo's 'Switch Tuner' button stopping working..

Yep, it was my new Harmony 880 remote. The 'Menu' button was tagged to a function called "Menu", which, obviously, the TiVo then switched how the "Live TV" button operated.

Switching it to 'TiVo' in the Harmony software did the trick!

Thanks!


----------



## jfh3 (Apr 15, 2004)

hfwarner3 said:


> If I go into the To Do list and click on the History of previous recordings there at the top, my TiVo reboots.


Interesting. Haven't seen that behavior yet.


----------



## jfh3 (Apr 15, 2004)

morac said:


> There is no way to downgrade to an older software release. Eventually everone will get 7.3. Hopefully a 7.3.1 will be forthcoming shortly afterwards.
> 
> For the sake of keeping everything in one place here's the list of commonly reported bugs/issues new to 7.3:
> 
> ...


5. Once a program has been transfered with TTG (or possibly MRV or download), exiting a program in a group will return to the NPL instead of the group. (Not a problem new in 7.3, but in the prior release)


----------



## peekb (Feb 12, 2005)

I received my update yesterday, and after the restart, the machine has become incredibly slow. There is a very noticeable lag of at least two seconds between pressing the guide button and the guide appearing. Same thing when pressing the TiVo button. When browsing the guide, pressing up or down for the next page will result in the guide blanking out for a second or two and then taking another second or two to actually draw the information in. The TiVo was rather snappy before the update to 7.3. Am I alone in this?

I have a S2 single tuner Tivo (540 series)...


----------



## mikegrb (May 19, 2006)

Mr. Coffee said:


> BTW, to the people that answered me in this thread with my problem on the dual tunder TiVo's 'Switch Tuner' button stopping working..
> 
> Yep, it was my new Harmony 880 remote. The 'Menu' button was tagged to a function called "Menu", which, obviously, the TiVo then switched how the "Live TV" button operated.
> 
> ...


Mr. Coffee, Thanks for your _detailed_ description. I'm headed to the Harmony site to update my 880 as well. I had noticed the same problem and when I saw your post got interested in a possible fix.


----------



## medhead (Mar 27, 2006)

My TiVo is also really slow after the 7.3 "upgrade." I hope TiVo works out all the bugs soon. 7.2.2 worked a lot better than this.


----------



## ThreeSoFar (May 24, 2002)

Finally got my 7.3 on all our systems. That took longer than I thought after getting on the priority list.

I love the quick-delete functionality. But it's not worth the slowness, which I also see as a drastic drawback of this upgrade.

Really what I'd love to see is the series 3 on the market instead of tiny little improvements (and degradations) of your already best of breed software.

TiVo is losing more and more sales/share to the crappy cable dvrs available out there that I really doubt you'll ever have a chance of getting back.


----------



## buckc (Apr 1, 2005)

morac said:


> 3. Viewing Recording History will cause the TiVo to reboot for some people, but not for others. If I had to guess, I'd say there was bad data in the recording history which means the reboot problem could go away when the data expires (could take up to a month).
> 
> 4. ToDo list will display auto-record Wish List's with no upcoming recordings as "None Scheduled" without the name of the wish list (not confirmed by TiVo).


3 Tivos (240,240,540) received the update yesterday, all 3 experience problem #4. 2 of the 3 have rebooted at the recording history screen. One 240 did so after scrolling through the list, the 540 rebooted after displaying a blank History screen. Cannot get a reboot today (so far). Can 3 and 4 be related in some way?


----------



## TivoZorro (Jul 16, 2000)

Since 7.3 I have noticed that using Tivo To Go from PC to either my 240 or my DT Tivo that the info screen shows that I have partial recordings of various lengths. Expect that it isn't a partial recording the entire program is there. When I hit play I get the full green bar and I have fast forwarded to the end of the program to make sure that it is all there. I transfered six episodes of Numb3rs yesterday and it happened on all of them.


----------



## mikegrb (May 19, 2006)

TivoZorro said:


> Since 7.3 I have noticed that using Tivo To Go from PC to either my 240 or my DT Tivo that the info screen shows that I have partial recordings of various lengths. Expect that it isn't a partial recording the entire program is there. When I hit play I get the full green bar and I have fast forwarded to the end of the program to make sure that it is all there. I transfered six episodes of Numb3rs yesterday and it happened on all of them.


I noticed this yesterday on my DT. I had gone to the NPL after starting the transfer to check on something else then started watching the program. When I got to the end, rather then the delete or not screen, I got a screen that I hadn't seen before. It told me the transfer had been interrupted possibly due to networking problems or the computer being turned off. I went back to the NPL, entered the program again and advanced to just before the end. The TiVo played the last few seconds and then showed me the normal do you want to delete this program screen.


----------



## jfh3 (Apr 15, 2004)

TivoZorro said:


> Since 7.3 I have noticed that using Tivo To Go from PC to either my 240 or my DT Tivo that the info screen shows that I have partial recordings of various lengths. Expect that it isn't a partial recording the entire program is there.


This is a bug that shows up (or can show up) on ANY transferred video - I've seen it with PC to Tivo files, Product Watch videos and (I think) MRV transfers.

It's somewhat annoying.


----------



## steveliv (Mar 9, 2006)

buckc said:


> 3 Tivos (240,240,540) received the update yesterday, all 3 experience problem #4. 2 of the 3 have rebooted at the recording history screen. One 240 did so after scrolling through the list, the 540 rebooted after displaying a blank History screen. Cannot get a reboot today (so far). Can 3 and 4 be related in some way?


my tivo has also rebooted the last two times i have gone into recording history...

steven


----------



## rainwater (Sep 21, 2004)

steveliv said:


> my tivo has also rebooted the last two times i have gone into recording history...
> 
> steven


Do you have any cancelled transfers? That triggered it for me. Once I got an error in a transfer, it will crash everytime.


----------



## hfwarner3 (Feb 12, 2002)

rainwater said:


> Do you have any cancelled transfers? That triggered it for me. Once I got an error in a transfer, it will crash everytime.


Same here.


----------



## buckc (Apr 1, 2005)

rainwater said:


> Do you have any cancelled transfers? That triggered it for me. Once I got an error in a transfer, it will crash everytime.


In my case, there were no cancelled transfers. My 540 rebooted every time I went to History, until I gave up trying. Next day, no reboots.

I'm curious if there is any link between the "None Scheduled" in the ToDo List, and the crash in the History list. Has anyone had a reboot viewing their history without a bunch of "None Scheduleds" in their ToDo?

Not to mention my 3 Tivos are all sluggish now.


----------



## ufo4sale (Apr 21, 2001)

Did anyone else notice that when you go into the program details screen next to the percentage in brackets it gives you the amount of gigs a show is taking up? How long has this been around for?


----------



## lessd (Jan 23, 2005)

ufo4sale said:


> Did anyone else notice that when you go into the program details screen next to the percentage in brackets it gives you the amount of gigs a show is taking up? How long has this been around for?


Also I found that the number of programs that you can save has gone up to 25 from 10. (Yes I know that you save all until space is needed)


----------

